# Incubating RCS Shrimp Eggs



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

So one of my mother shrimp had molted, but her eggs are stuck in the exoskeleton so I'm trying to figure out the best way of incubating the eggs. Right now I am leaving them infront of the sponge filter outflow with a net, has anyone successfully incubated shrimp eggs?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I have had success in hatching crystal shrimp eggs by leaving it in a shrimp net right below the soft flow of running water coming out of the filter output.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

Okay thanks I guess this is kind of the same concept, hope it works!


----------

